
Has Wikipedia broken faith with users by going dark? - FluidDjango
http://gigaom.com/2012/01/18/has-wikipedia-broken-faith-with-users-by-going-dark/
======
_pius
_Has Wikipedia broken faith with users by going dark?_

No.

 _[T]o shutter Wikipedia — a crowd-funded international encyclopedia — in
protest of a single national issue is even worse._

Referring to SOPA/PIPA as a "national" issue is glib or ill-informed. A
disproportionate amount of Internet infrastructure is located in the United
States and thus our laws have disproportionate impact on the Internet. It is
_not_ just websites in the United States that would be affected.

Moreover, this protest is limited to English Wikipedia and, I believe, only
visitors from the United States.

